# Total *newb* question.....Is this tail docked?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yup, looks to me that his tail is indeed docked 

Here's an undocked toy


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

I have another question on those same lines....he has no claw in his "back toe".....When they remove the dew claws...do they just remove the claw part, or the whole "toe"?


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

I think it depends on whether the dew claw is just skin or has an actual bone attaching it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When puppies are just a few days old, I've heard their wrist bones haven't attached to the dew claws yet, so they're just snipped off completely.









From Bijou poodles website


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Owwies :confusffed:

But, I rather have the dew claw removed while they can barely feel any pain then when they are older and it snags on something and rips!


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh wow....that looks so painful! But yo'ure right....glad it's done and overwith. I doubt it's been a second thought in Helmet lil head in a year. 

thanks guys!


----------



## cybercat (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually a dogs pain receptors are much high then ours. Puppies also have less and they develop more as they grow. So what a couple day old would feel is at most like a needle prick. Where you go ouch and it is over and forgotten.


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

How do they go about docking their tails?


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I am not sure how has anyone decided that?
To me docking anything is cruel and CANT WAIT for it to be banned completly.
If a problem arises deal with it then not just because someone thinks they don't need or want that part of a dog.
OT but I had a baby goats horns burned and again NEVER.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Stacydub said:


> How do they go about docking their tails?


They dock the tails at the same time as the dew claws are removed. So at a few days old they snip it off and stitch the wound.

Obviously there is much controversy on the subject of docking and removing dew claws.

Edit:

There is also another way to dock tails, but it isn't widely used. It's similar to the way they dock lambs tails.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Poodle once was a sporting dog - used for duck hunting and such. Many sporting dogs have tails docked and it is for a reason - their tails would occasionally got stuck in wood crevices, bushes, faces, and would be broken or even severed during fast run and it caused dogs great pain, discomfort and infections and so on. 

Now that poodles are not used for hunting, docking of the tail is not necessary . Removing dew claws is another matter - it is always better to remove them since they can be a problem later in dog's life and cause more pain.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

*tails*



Stacydub said:


> How do they go about docking their tails?


We have a couple methods that we do. WE were shown by VERY ancient breeders who are no longer with us. 

One method is called "banding" in which you put an elastic around the tail and the tails shrinks and falls off with no surgery. Of course there are important details for this proceedure (do not try this at home).

Of course a lot of people will just go to the Vet but that involves surgery and a suture and stressing mom and pups out and also risk exposure to sick animals. 

One thing I can tell you... we have had our natural tails caught in wheel chairs (we did a lot of Pet Therapy in nursing homes) and ran over (same patient if you can believe it) and also caught in doors and honestly a tail docking at 3 days of age is a way lesser evil from the dog's perspective.


----------



## ExxCaLiBuR (Sep 27, 2009)

It´s cruel!! :sad:
It´s like cutting the little finger to a baby!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Not quite as bad but better then how they dock pigs or castrate goats!

The thing I don't understand is the excuse that "its better to dock the tail now then latter when it becomes a problem" the breed that has the most issues with its tail and that needs amputation as an adult is the Great Dane. Why are they not dock to "save the dog future pain"? Because its not to standard?

I have made up my mind on docking and cropping and its a pointless procedure that's very barbaric and outdated.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I have made up my mind on docking and cropping and its a pointless procedure that's very barbaric and outdated.


I don't like it either. The thing is most dogs do not have docked or cropped tails and they mostly manage to get around without getting their tails caught in doors etc. So why is it such a problem for poodles who keep their natural tail?

I think it's fine to admit that you have a preference as to how the poodle looks with a docked tail and want to stay to standard. I have to admit I find most docked tails more pleasing to the eye then natural (or I'm more used to it). But I don't see the argument that it's better for the dog in this day and age, when the vast majority do not hunt or spend much time in the bush where tails were apparently a problem.


----------



## ExxCaLiBuR (Sep 27, 2009)

And something else...

We all have the risk of loosing a limb, and not because of that we go to the doctor to chop one off.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have never had a problem with my undocked poodle's tails.
Carole


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, one problem- the docked poo's are jealous.
Carole


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have never had a problem with any undocked tails. I have had dogs with and without dewclaws - I prefer that my dogs have their "thumbs" - if they have them, they DO use them. I have photos of my dogs doing agility and lure coursing and they use them when they run. It goes the same way for tails - tails are "rudders" and they use them to balance when they run. I will be VERY glad to see docking and croping gone.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

If you want to see how a poodle uses her tail, here-
http://www.dogsinstyle.com/standardpoodles/widgetstail.html


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Some working dogs naturally have no tail (sheep dogs) and they make extremely fast turns and stops etc., so I do not think it is a necessary tool. 

Male human babies in the USA are circumcised with MUCH higher chance of infection and complication after the birth - I think it is more barbaric than tail-docking (giggle !!!!)

Not to mention piercing craze going on with teens :wacko:- now THAT is barbaric LOL 

Joking to the side, I think that both sides have their pros and cons and that it is a matter of personal belief and preference.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I have never had a problem with any undocked tails. I have had dogs with and without dewclaws - I prefer that my dogs have their "thumbs" - if they have them, they DO use them. I have photos of my dogs doing agility and lure coursing and they use them when they run. It goes the same way for tails - tails are "rudders" and they use them to balance when they run. I will be VERY glad to see docking and croping gone.


I'm happy to hear you've had good experiences with dewclaws. The breeder I might be going with leaves natural tails and dewclaws, which I'm happy about, but I was a little worried about the dews bc you hear horror stories of them getting caught on things.  She left natural tails/ dews on her last litter, and they're fine and 4 years old now, so I'm hoping all the dew tales are just the exception not the norm.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

dew claws on the front legs are normally FINE! It isn't common for a dog to have problems with them, and considering 95% of the dogs born out tehre are born with dew claws, and most of those are probably not removed. Now in saying that some individual dogs will have recurrng problems with their dew claws, but that is individual more than normal...

Rear dew claws are a PITA, they're normally floppy and hang way out, not nice a tight like the front ones, and they certainly are more liable to cause problems!!


Ear cropping has been illegal in NZ for decades now, which I whole-heartadly agree with! I'm on the fence with docking tails and dewclaw removal though......


----------

